
Twitter Says Farewell To Adam “MCA” Yauch - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/04/twitter-says-farewell-to-adam-mca-yauch/
======
3lit3H4ck3r
Rest in Peace Adam.

Gratitude.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdJ5e70Q8mw>

